# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Limnophila gigantea



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

Limnophila gigantea


















Some Information: 
Light: Moderate to High 
Growth: Fast! 
Demands: Easy plant to grow. 
Pruning: Top & replant or simply top.
Unlike most stem plants, this one develops
a relativly decent root structure.

Propagation: Easy to propagate via cuttings.

Experiences: I got this from an Asian import
that AC did. Like most imports, it was in pretty
sad shape when I got it. I floated it for a few
days then planted the stubby little stems. Once
it established some roots, growth took off and
it shot to the surface with long internodes. After
the first pruning, I got rid of the bottoms and
replanted the tops. These gave me good looking growth
as in the picture above. Like another Limnophila
species, you can detect a slight pleasent odor
when the stems are cut. The picture above was taken 6 weeks after I first got this plant in(as small
stubby little stems). You can see - it grows fast!

-
Ghazanfar Ghori


----------



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

Limnophila gigantea


















Some Information: 
Light: Moderate to High 
Growth: Fast! 
Demands: Easy plant to grow. 
Pruning: Top & replant or simply top.
Unlike most stem plants, this one develops
a relativly decent root structure.

Propagation: Easy to propagate via cuttings.

Experiences: I got this from an Asian import
that AC did. Like most imports, it was in pretty
sad shape when I got it. I floated it for a few
days then planted the stubby little stems. Once
it established some roots, growth took off and
it shot to the surface with long internodes. After
the first pruning, I got rid of the bottoms and
replanted the tops. These gave me good looking growth
as in the picture above. Like another Limnophila
species, you can detect a slight pleasent odor
when the stems are cut. The picture above was taken 6 weeks after I first got this plant in(as small
stubby little stems). You can see - it grows fast!

-
Ghazanfar Ghori


----------



## Wheeler (Feb 8, 2004)

Hey, G, that really turned into something! Is it larger than L. aquatica? Hard to tell from the pics.

Best wishes,
John Wheeler


----------



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

It's still getting bigger...give me a week or
so and I'll let you know. Thanks for getting
it for me man!

-
Ghazanfar Ghori


----------



## Wheeler (Feb 8, 2004)

No problem-- Glad it worked out. It looked a *little* rough to start, so I'm glad it actually turned into something









Talk soon.

Best wishes,
John Wheeler


----------



## Carter (Nov 14, 2004)

How much was it, and where can I get one?!?!?!?


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

i have some of those if you want them carter. not sure if they are exact, but they are very very close. mine looks a bit more fuzzy than those.

hey check out my new tank shots.

http://aquabotanicwetthumb.infopop.cc/groupee/forums?a=tpc&s=4006090712&f=1306023812&m=237101219


----------



## Carter (Nov 14, 2004)

Bring them when you come down.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

are we for sure gonna redo the ten gal? ill get all the stuff and ill be in on wed evening.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

hey, go to "my space" and click on private messaging. 

you can find my space at the top of every page. click go then my space.


----------



## lf11 (Nov 17, 2004)

Just out of curiosity. Is this by any chance what pet stores sell and like to call Frill?


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

that is what mine is. it is very similar if nothing else.

mine has grown very well.


----------

